# Wer kann im Einladungsprogramm des Linuxtages einladen?

## Sujao

Einladung erhalten

Einladung verschickt an: ness01,  kil,  m.b.j.,  mr3dblond

Für die, die nicht bescheid wissen: http://www.linuxtag.org/typo3site/etickets.html?&L=0

Ich war gestern um die Zeit leider nicht zu Hause. Hat jemand gestern eine Einladung bekommen und kann mich einladen? Ich würde natürlich bei Wunsch zwei weitere Leute einladen.

EDIT: Kann leider doch nur einen direkt einladen. Wir haben hier einen Verein und da muß eine Einladung rein. Aber ich denke sobald der durch ist, werde ich die Leute überzeugen können, dass sie hier weitereinladen. Werde das dann organisieren.

EDIT2: Besser: Ich kann noch mehr einladen. Habe zu diesem Zeitpunkt 4 Einladungen. Heißt 3 gehen ans Forum.

EDIT3: Wer hat eigentlich mich eingeladen? Hab vorher keine PM bekommen, weiß also nicht welcher Forenuser es war. --> Hat sich geklärt!

mod edit: sticky --Earthwings

mod edit: unsticky.

amne.... ehm, oh, hat schon wer gemacht.

Last edited by Sujao on Wed Jun 01, 2005 2:58 pm; edited 16 times in total

----------

## Earthwings

 *linuxtag.org wrote:*   

> Es liegt in der Hand der Community, sich selbst zu organisieren und Strukturen zum Austausch und zur Kommunikation aufzubauen.

 

Na, dann organisieren wir uns doch mal  :Smile: 

Folgende Spielregeln:  Wer Interesse an einer Einladung hat, hängt eine Antwort an diesen Thread an

 Wer eine Einladung über diesen Thread erhält, gibt mindestens eine Einladung an jemand anderen aus diesem Thread weiter. Dazu den eigenen Beitrag im Thread editieren, vermerken, das man eine Einladung erhalten hat und den Nick desjenigen angeben, den man eingeladen hat.

Details:

Ich möchte eingeladen werden

 :Arrow:  Das Angebot an Einladungen ist mittlerweile größer als die Nachfrage. Schau am Ende des Threads nach, ob jemand welche anbietet, und schick ihm deinen Namen und Emailadresse per PM. Findest du keine Angebote, häng eine neue Antwort an den Thread an.

Ich habe eine Einladung von jemanden erhalten

 :Arrow:  Aktiviere die Einladung. Editiere deinen ursprünglichen Beitrag im Thread (Edit Knopf) und füge "Einladung erhalten" hinzu.

 :Arrow:  Innerhalb 24 Stunden nach deiner Aktivierung erhältst du zwei Einladungen, die du verteilen kannst. Finde jemanden in diesem Thread (bitte der Reihe nach vorgehen), der noch keine Einladung erhalten hat. Editiere deinen ursprünglichen Beitrag und vermerke, wen du eingeladen hast (wenn nur Nick bekannt ist, bitte per PM nach weiteren Daten fragen, um die Einladung aussprechen zu können). Die zweite Einladung steht zur freien Verfügung, bitte aber bevorzugt an Interessenten in diesem Thread weitergeben.

Fehlt nur noch jemand, der den Ball ins Rollen bringt  :Smile: 

Einladung von HPRichard erhalten - Danke!  :Smile: 

Hilefoks, jagdfalke, MatzeOne und JensGeier eingeladen

Das nimmt ja gar kein Ende... schon wieder Einladungen. Romeo- kontaktiert - keine Antwort...Last edited by Earthwings on Fri Jun 10, 2005 9:19 am; edited 10 times in total

----------

## smg

JA ich hätte sehr gerne eine Einladung.

EINLADUNG ERHALTEN

Einladung verschickt an: dragonos und kev111 - eine einladung übrig.

Ähm ich habe meine Einladung aber es sieht so aus als ob ich keine versenden kann? Ich finde nichts zum einladen von euch jungs???

danke an 

HPRichard für deine einladung =)

cheers.

----------

## ness01

Jup, ich auch.

Einladung Erhalten!

versendet an:Berion

mc-max

mr_elch

groonie

JoernMarc

gabelhonz

----------

## Vaarsuvius

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand eine Einladung schicken könnte  :Smile: 

edit: Einladung erhalten (danke an Sujao)

danke auch an Earthwings der mir auch eine angeboten hat.

edit2:  einladung verschickt an padarasa, PoppenpopperLast edited by Vaarsuvius on Tue Jun 07, 2005 6:23 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## HPRichard

Ich habe mich heute Nachmittag für den Newsletter eingetragen und gerade eben meine Einladung bekommen. Sobald ich Einladungen zur verfügung habe, werde ich loslegen sie zu verteilen. In diesem Zusammenhang wäre es noch schön zu wissen, ob Earthwings auch eine Einladung benötigt.

Also nochmal boldface für alle:

Ich habe eine Einladung erhalten

Earthwings eingeladen 

Stephan - 'ash' eingeladen

nrls24 kontaktiert - hat sich erledigt, hat schon Einladung aus anderer QuelleLast edited by HPRichard on Thu Jun 09, 2005 10:47 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## Hilefoks

Auch ich hätte sehr gerne eine Einladung!

Einladung erhalten! Danke an Earthwings, aber auch an alle anderen die mir eine Einladung angeboten haben  :Wink: 

Einladung verschickt an:

JoernMarc (hat angenommen)

expose (warte auf Antwort)

andor2 (warte auf Antwort)

Last edited by Hilefoks on Mon Jun 06, 2005 9:54 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## padarasa

Ich hätte auch gern eine.

Einladung erhalten 

von kil, dankeLast edited by padarasa on Tue May 31, 2005 4:47 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## m.b.j.

Geht mir wie allen: Ich will auch eine!

(Hab mich auch nochmal für den Newsletter angemeldet, so oder so....)

Einladung von Sujao erhalten -> angenommen - thx

Warte nun auf die Einladungen zum verteilen...

 *Quote:*   

>  Neue Accounts erhalten nicht sofort neue Einladungen, sondern erst nach einer gewissen Zeit.

  --Mhh gewisse Zeit? Also dauert es nochwas...

Danke auch an ness01,der mir auch eine Einladung angeboten hat!

So, hab Einladungen bekommen, hab noch eine übrig, die geht ins Forum... Allerdings hat jeder, den ich bis jetzt angesprochen habe (4Leute) schon eine! Ich werd mal was weiter hinten mim Thead suchen!

----------

## Berion

Bin SEHR neu hier, wie man unschwer erkennen kann, würde mich aber auch über eine Einladung freuen.

*Hab mich im Newsletter eingetragen, denke aber es ist ein bischen spät.*

Gruss

Einladung erhalten *Danke*

Account aktiviert, warte auf Bestätigung & Neue Einladungen 

P.S.:Wie lang dauert es bis man sich einloggen kann bzw. andere einladen???Last edited by Berion on Tue May 31, 2005 5:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mr3dblond

Ja, ich hätt auch gern eine.

Einladung erhalten

3 Einladungen verschicktLast edited by mr3dblond on Sat Jun 04, 2005 5:08 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mc-max

wäre auch an einer interessiert

Danke

Einladung erhalten. Danke an ness01

Account aktiviert

bll0 eingeladenLast edited by mc-max on Mon Jun 06, 2005 1:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## JensGeier

Wäre auch an einer interessiert.

Danke ich hab schon eineLast edited by JensGeier on Thu Jun 09, 2005 5:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inimicissimus

Hi,

ich wäre auch noch an einer interressiert! Danke

@HPRichard

Meine 712/60 hat 80 h für bootstrap gebraucht!

Einladung von Nils Magnus erhalten 

Account aktiviert und warte nun auf weitere Einladungen zum VerschickenLast edited by Inimicissimus on Fri Jun 03, 2005 8:41 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## jagdfalke

Wäre auch an einer interessiert -- Danke im Vorraus. 

Einladung von Earthwings erhalten -- Danke!

Wenn noch jemand eine Einladung von mir haben möchte -> PM (denn in diesem Thread gibt es AFAICS keinen, der noch nicht kontaktiert wurde...) 

gruß

MilanLast edited by jagdfalke on Tue Jun 07, 2005 1:03 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## mr_elch

Komme auch zum Linuxtag und würde mich über eine Einladung freuen!

Einladung erhalten - Danke an ness01! 

 Einladungen versendet an: Archaon und tycho1983 Last edited by mr_elch on Mon Jun 06, 2005 8:13 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## primat

Ich hatte auch gerne eine Einladung. Möchte da endlich auch mal hin!  :Very Happy: 

Grüsse

primat

Ich habe eine Einladung erhalten. Danke dertobi123 und allen anderen, die mich einladen wollten!

emmi3 kontaktiert!

Warte jetzt auch auf Verteilmöglichkeit!

----------

## thepi

Wäre auch gerne dabei *meld*  :Smile: 

edit: Einladung von dertobi123 erhalten, vielen Dank  :Smile: 

blue.sca eingeladen

pi~

----------

## Balok

Wäre auch gern dabei!  :Smile:  Hat jemand eine Einladung für mich?

Einladung erhalten! Danke an Borgond!

Einladung an  =-GhOsT-= verschickt

07.06.05: Habe noch eine über, PN an mich!!!!Last edited by Balok on Tue Jun 07, 2005 6:16 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## hoschi

Ich schließe mich diesem etwas neuen "Open-Source-Projekt" auch gerne an, hat jemand eine Einladung für mich?

*liebguck*

 Einladung von Borgond erhalten

 Einladung an  TriPhoenix verschickt

Muss jetzt meine Zeit absitzen bis ich selber Einladen darf.

----------

## mr_elch

Ist die Karte dann eigentlich für alle 3 Tage gültig, oder nur für einen Tag? Auf linuxtag.org (Link s.o.) steht diesbezüglich leider nichts Genaues.

----------

## Sujao

Ich würde sogar sagen: für alle 4 Tage.

----------

## nrls24

Wäre nett, wenn mir auch jemand eine Einladung schicken würde *auch ganz lieb guck*

merci 

Gruß Nils

 Einladung von Nils Magnus erhalten, bisher leider noch keine weiteren... 

Vielen Dank auch an Borgond, m.b.j.und  HPRichard für die Angebote  :Wink:  Last edited by nrls24 on Tue Jun 07, 2005 6:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spooch

Wäre toll, wenn für mich auch noch eine Einladung übrig wäre!  :Smile: 

Vielen Dank!

spooch

Edit 1: Einladung erhalten! Dank an Nils Magnus! Warte nun auf Tickets zum wiedereinladen ... 

Edit 2: Einladung verschickt an: Klann, Fibbs, katmandu  Last edited by spooch on Fri Jun 03, 2005 1:13 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Lenz

Wenn noch eine Einladung übrig ist, würde ich mich natürlich auch über eine freuen.

P.S.: Die haben sich dieses Verfahren wohl von Google abgeschaut...

Edit 1: Einladung von tove erhalten. Danke!  :Smile: 

Edit 2: Jan Schumacher aka ShiVa eingeladen.

Edit 3: Ziu eingeladen.

----------

## bll0

Ich schliesse mich den Nachfragern auch an! Wäre schön wenn mich jemand einläd!

Danke!

Edit: 

Einladung erhalten, vielen Dank mc-max und auch allen anderen, die sich angeboten haben mich einzuladen!

----------

## =-GhOsT-=

Moinsen, wäre auch nicht abgeneigt, wenn ich eine bekäme, danke !

 Einladung erhalten, danke an alle die mir eine geschickt haben, war leider das Wochenende nicht am PC Last edited by =-GhOsT-= on Tue Jun 07, 2005 3:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mr_elch

 *Quote:*   

> Ist die Karte dann eigentlich für alle 3 Tage gültig, oder nur für einen Tag?

 

OK, ich habe gerade eine offizielle Ausage dazu gefunden: http://www.linuxtag.org/eticket/

"Das LinuxTag eTicket ermöglicht es ihnen, ein kostenloses 4-Tages-Ticket für den Besuch des LinuxTag 2005 (Freier Kongress und Messe) zu erhalten."

Was mich allerdings etwas stutzig macht ist dieser Satz weiter unten:

 *Quote:*   

> Zusätzlich stehen den eTicket-Teilnehmern gelegentlich Einladungen für weitere Accounts zur Verfügung, die an Bekannte oder Freunde weitergegeben werden können, die dann mit der Anmeldung ebenfalls ein kostenloses Ticket erhalten.

 

Besonders das Wort gelegentlich verheißt nichts Gutes und würde auch erklären, warum hier manche Leute recht lange auf weitere Einladungen zum Verteilen warten...

----------

## Earthwings

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, stand Irgendwo, das man die 2 Einladungen innerhalb von 48 Stunden erhält. Das "gelegentlich weitere Einladungen" verstehe ich so, das sie weitere Einladungen verteilen, falls sich zu wenig Leute auf diese Weise Tickets reservieren.

----------

## MatzeOne

Ich wäre jedenfalls auch an einer Einladung interessiert.

Edit: Einladung erhalten. Danke Earthwings. Sobald ich jemand einladen kann, melde ich mich wieder  :Smile: 

Edit2: tycho1983 kontaktiert

Edit3: Wolle Einladung geschickt

----------

## smg

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Wenn noch eine Einladung übrig ist, würde ich mich natürlich auch über eine freuen.
> 
> P.S.: Die haben sich dieses Verfahren wohl von Google abgeschaut...

 

Hä? Was fürn Verfahren wendet Google an? 

cheers.

----------

## golloza

GMail Accounts.

----------

## smg

 *golloza wrote:*   

> GMail Accounts.

 

Ach stimmt ja. Hab Gmail garnicht mit Google assoziiert.*g* 

Danke.

cheers.

----------

## m.b.j.

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, stand Irgendwo, das man die 2 Einladungen innerhalb von 48 Stunden erhält. Das "gelegentlich weitere Einladungen" verstehe ich so, das sie weitere Einladungen verteilen, falls sich zu wenig Leute auf diese Weise Tickets reservieren.

 

Leider warte ich schon sehr lange, ich werde aber nur eine der beiden Einladungen ans Forum zurückgeben können, da ich eine noch für nen Kumpel brauche (er fährt mich dann mit dem Auto hin). Falls ich weitere Einladungen erhalte gehen die natürlich komplett ins Forum....

----------

## mondauge

Ich würde auch gern ne Einladung annehmen  :Smile: 

Edit: Einladung von tove erhalten. Besten Dank dafür  :Smile: 

Edit: Account aktiviert.Last edited by mondauge on Fri Jun 03, 2005 9:35 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Vaarsuvius

mal ne frage....... wenn man eine einladung erhaelt, man die aber nicht braucht, da man schon eine hat, kann man die mail dann weiterleiten an wen anders? funktioniert das/ist das "erlaubt"?

----------

## Sujao

@kil:Ich würde ablehnen und dann macht der Einlader das schon von alleine.Last edited by Sujao on Fri Jun 03, 2005 12:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *Sujao wrote:*   

> @kil:Ich würde ablehnen und dann macht der Einlader das schon von alleine.

 

der "Einlader" ist aber Nils Magnus, daraus schließe ich, dass das eine späte einladung wegen des newsletters ist, in den ich mich eigentlich deutlich zu spät eingetragen hatte. Wenn ich also ablehne, verfällt die einladung vorerst mal ganz.

----------

## dertobi123

Bin eingeladen worden ...

Hoffentlich hab ich bald ein paar Einladungen für Euch übrig =)

Edit: thepi, primat und choll eingeladenLast edited by dertobi123 on Sat Jun 04, 2005 5:09 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## Borgond

balok eingeladen

hoschi eingeladen

xult angeschrieben

Hi folks, 

ich habe auch wieder Einladungen bekommen, würde die auch gerne hier im Thread verteilen. Bis ich diese Einladungen bekommen habe hat es extrem lange gedauert 2-3 Tage. In den ersten Tagen sind sie anscheinend großzügiger verteilt worden.

Gruß, 

   Borgond

----------

## Anarcho

Ich wäre auch an einer Einladung interessiert!

Danke schonmal!

EDIT: Einladung erhalten - von tove

----------

## tove

lenz eingeladen

anarcho eingeladen

mondauge eingeladenLast edited by tove on Fri Jun 03, 2005 4:46 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Lenz

 *tove wrote:*   

> lenz eingeladen 

 

Danke, danke!  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

Einladung von tove erhalten! Dank dir!

----------

## Kev111

Hallo Leute,

Ich hätte auch gerne eine Einladung.

Einladung erhalten von Stephan - 'ash'

 Einladung verschickt an -SWO-

Gruß,

KevinLast edited by Kev111 on Thu Jun 09, 2005 8:54 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## xult

Wäre nett, wenn mich auch einer einladen könnte.

Danke im Vorraus

Edit:

Einladung erhalten von "Ash"Last edited by xult on Sat Jun 04, 2005 10:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dragonos

Einladung erhalten von Stephan - 'ash'

Hallo,

es wäre nett, wenn mir jemand eine Einladung zuschicken könnte.

Danke.

dragonosLast edited by dragonos on Sat Jun 04, 2005 4:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## smg

ich habe 3 einladungen übrig, ich gebe sie auch, doch soll ich euch mit nick oder real life namen einladen?

cheers.

----------

## choll

 *Quote:*   

> Ich möchte eingeladen werden
> 
>  Hänge eine Antwort an diesen Thread an

 

Einladung von Tobias erhalten: Dankeschön!

Sobald ich Einladungen habe werde ich Sie auch im Forum verteilen. 

Grüße

Christian

Edit 6.6.05: 2 Einladungen habe ich noch frei, bitte pm an mich. Last edited by choll on Tue Jun 07, 2005 6:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## smg

Wenn mir jemand sagt, wie ich einlade, werde ich das gerne machen.

Danke.

cheers.

----------

## Sujao

 *Stephan - 'ash' wrote:*   

> Wenn mir jemand sagt, wie ich einlade, werde ich das gerne machen.
> 
> Danke.
> 
> cheers.

 

Ist ganz einfach. Einfacher als eine Gentooinstallation. Schick an den, den du einladen möchstest eine PM und sag ihm er soll dir seinen Vor- und Nachnamen und seine Emailadresse schicken. (Geht natürlich nur mit Realnamen. Wenn du zum Linuxtag kommst, mußt du wahrscheinlich deinen Ausweis vorzeigen und du wirst wohl kaum Stephan - 'ash' im Ausweis stehen haben.) Sobald du die Daten hast, logst du dich in das eticketsystem ein und klickst auf Einladungen verschicken. Der Rest sollte selbsterklärend sein.

----------

## smg

Nein habe ich nicht, aber ich habe wenigstens ordentlich mein Namen angeben im Profil. Danke.

P.S. Dort steht Stephan Matthias Grein drin  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## JoernMarc

Wuerde mich auch ueber eine Einladung freuen  :Smile: 

 Habe Einladung erhalten, THX

 Habe auch noch 2 Einladungen,  mir antwortet keiner ....  

Also wenn jemand noch eine braucht, grad ne PM mit Namen und Mailadresse an mich schicken..Last edited by JoernMarc on Thu Jun 09, 2005 7:59 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## groonie

Hi! Ich hätte auch schrecklich gerne eine Einladung!  :Surprised: 

Einladung erhalten! -> Coole SacheLast edited by groonie on Tue Jun 07, 2005 5:15 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## expose

Wenn jemand Einladungen uebrig hat, ich wuerde mich ueber eine freuen  :Smile: 

Ciao

Edit:

Einladung erhalten. 

Tut mir leid das ich so lange gebraucht hab das hier zu ändern - neue emailadresse war im forum (noch) nicht bekannt, daher viel es mir nicht auf, bin hier normal kaum aktiv...Last edited by expose on Thu Jun 09, 2005 12:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## andor2

Ich würde mich auch über eine Einladung freuen! :Wink: 

einladung erhalten von xDoCx... danke!

nachricht verschickt an: Romeo-, tycho1983 (keine antwort bekommen)

Einladung an Romeo- verschickt

Einladung an frank@linux-bayreuth.de verschickt Last edited by andor2 on Sat Jun 11, 2005 10:24 am; edited 7 times in total

----------

## hoschi

Wo und wie kann ich jemanden Einladen, müsste ich dafür nicht nach einiger Zeit auf der LinuxTag-Website freigschalten werden?!

<edit> ok, meine 24 stunden sind noch nicht ganz durch...

Wer wird Gentoo auf dem Linux-Tag vertreten? Kann man euch helfen? Oder was schnorren?

Hab auf der Cebit ewig bei Gnome rumgehangen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wer wird Gentoo auf dem Linux-Tag vertreten?

 

Der Förderverein Gentoo e.V., http://www.gentoo-ev.org

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Kann man euch helfen?

 

Da bist Du ein wenig zu spät ...  :Wink: 

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Oder was schnorren?

 

Gegen kleines Entgelt gibt es T-Shirts, LiveCDs, Case Badges etc. zu erstehen.

----------

## hoschi

Ich guck dann mal am Samstag vorbei  :Cool: 

----------

## Archaon

Ich wuerde mich auch ueber eine Einladung freuen.

Habe Einladung erhalten. Vielen Dank.

Einladung verschickt an psyqil Last edited by Archaon on Tue Jun 07, 2005 7:50 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Romeo-

moin,

ich hätt gern auch eine einladung  :Cool: 

gruß

----------

## tycho1983

Hallo,

Ich wuerde mich über eine Einladung freuen.  :Smile: 

 [Habe eine Einladung erhalten! DANKE!]

----------

## xDoCx

Ich hätte noch ein paar Einladungen über.

Ok, ich lade mal ein.

Einladung verschickt an:  andor2Last edited by xDoCx on Mon Jun 06, 2005 2:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mondauge

Ich würde euch gerne einladen, aber ich kann immer noch keine Einladungen verschicken... Ich frag mich, wie lang das noch dauert...

----------

## genstef

Hallo,

könnt ihr mich bitte auch einladen?

RealName: Stefan Schweizer

Email: genstef <at> gentoo.org

Habe Einladung erhalten - DankeLast edited by genstef on Mon Jun 06, 2005 7:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hoschi

Ich "finde" oder kriege meine Freitickets einfach nicht *hilfe*

Bild: http://desk.hottemptation.org/help.jpg

Ich habe meine Einladung am Samstag freigeschaltet  :Sad: 

Bin ich zu blöd?

<edit> man verzeihe mir das ekelhafte os und das patentverseuchte bildformat, aber mein canon-drucker ist nicht sehr linux-kompatibel...

----------

## mondauge

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich "finde" oder kriege meine Freitickets einfach nicht *hilfe*
> 
> Bild: http://desk.hottemptation.org/help.jpg
> 
> Ich habe meine Einladung am Samstag freigeschaltet 
> ...

 

du bist nicht zu blöd. Bei mir siehts genauso aus.

----------

## Kev111

Wie wäre es mit dem Link "Mein Ticket ausdrucken" ?

Darunter ist das ganze so schön beschrieben...

"Es öffnet sich ein neues Fenster mit ihrem persönlichen Ticket".

Steht ziemlich zentriert in deinem "persönlichen Menü",

genau in der Mitte von deinem help-Bild  :Wink: 

----------

## ShiVa

 einladung erhalten 

vielen dank Lenz, das ging fix!

wenn ich einladungen habe, verteile ich weiter!

==> das mit den farben ist praktisch!

----------

## Lenz

 Jan Schumacher aka ShiVa eingeladen.

----------

## Lenz

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich "finde" oder kriege meine Freitickets einfach nicht *hilfe*
> 
> Bild: http://desk.hottemptation.org/help.jpg
> 
> Ich habe meine Einladung am Samstag freigeschaltet 
> ...

 

Ja!  :Wink:  Oops, ich meine natürlich: Nein! Wenn du Einladungen zum Verschicken zur Verfügung gestellt bekommst, wird dir das per eMail mitgeteilt. Also einfach noch etwas warten denke ich.

----------

## mondauge

So.. meine Einladungen sind endlich da  :Wink: 

-> Expose kontaktiert

-> Romeo- kontaktiert

haben sich beide nicht mehr gemeldet  :Sad: Last edited by mondauge on Wed Jun 08, 2005 8:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## emmi3

Hallo,

ich hätte auch gern eine  Einladung.  :Smile: 

Habe Einladung erhalten.  

Danke primat!

----------

## Poppenpopper

Hallo,

ich hätte auch gerne eine Einladung!

EINLADUNG ERHALTEN, VIELEN DANK AN SOLVEIG!

Grüße

LarsLast edited by Poppenpopper on Tue Jun 07, 2005 7:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psyqil

Hi,

ich würd' auch eine nehmen, danke schon mal!  :Very Happy: 

Edit: Einladung erhalten, danke, Archaon! Last edited by psyqil on Tue Jun 07, 2005 7:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sujao

Aufruf an alle!

Könnten bitte alle die eine Einladung erhalten, diesen Satz in ihrem Beitrag rot  schreiben und nur den! Das erleichtert die Suche nach noch nicht eingeladenen Leute erhelblich! Auch möchte ich alle Leute die eingeladen wurden bitten dies so schnell wie möglich in ihrem Beitrag durch editieren desgleichen zu vermerken, damit Mehrfacheinladungen vermieden werden.

Danke!

----------

## TriPhoenix

Moinmoin,

Einladung erhalten, danke an hoschi  :Smile: 

Wenn niemand was dagegen hat, trage ich mal die zwei Einladungen an die Hamburger Informatikstudenten rüber, hier scheint gerade gut gesättigt zu sein,. drüben haben wir noch garnichts  :Smile: Last edited by TriPhoenix on Wed Jun 08, 2005 8:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## andor2

Hi!

Wie lange ist es eigentlich gedacht, auf die Antworten auf die Einladungs-Nachricht zu warten? Ich hab von den beiden, denen ich ne Nachricht geschickt hab nämlich noch keine Antwort bekommen...

----------

## mondauge

 *andor2 wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Wie lange ist es eigentlich gedacht, auf die Antworten auf die Einladungs-Nachricht zu warten? Ich hab von den beiden, denen ich ne Nachricht geschickt hab nämlich noch keine Antwort bekommen...

 

Ich denke, ich werde noch bis morgen abend warten. Das wären dann etwas mehr als 24h.

----------

## hoschi

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

> Wie wäre es mit dem Link "Mein Ticket ausdrucken" ?
> 
> Darunter ist das ganze so schön beschrieben...
> 
> "Es öffnet sich ein neues Fenster mit ihrem persönlichen Ticket".
> ...

 

Äh, wie? Muss ich dazu erst drucken? Ich meine, die Seite habe ich schon mehrmals geöffent, aber noch nicht gedruckt,

schau es mir mal an  :Shocked: 

<edit>Ich habe inzwischen einen "Fake-Ausdruck" mangels Drucker getätigt, plötzlich waren dann meine Einladungen da  :Confused: 

Können die per Script erfassen, wer gedruckt hat?

----------

## Lenz

Ich hätte noch eine Einladung übrig. eMail-Adresse und Realname per PM an mich. Wer zuerst schreibt bekommt den Zuschlag.  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Lenz ist ein Vordrängler *paddel*

Zuerst werde ich hier meine los...

----------

## andor2

hi!

ich kann nur bestätigen, dass ihr die tickets ausdrucken solltet!

bei mir kamen dann die einladungen innerhalb weniger stunden!  :Wink: 

Hab übrigens immer noch 2 Einladungen zu vergeben, aber keine will sie...

EDIT: noch eine...

EDIT: alle vergeben!Last edited by andor2 on Sat Jun 11, 2005 10:25 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bll0

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Äh, wie? Muss ich dazu erst drucken? Ich meine, die Seite habe ich schon mehrmals geöffent, aber noch nicht gedruckt,
> 
> schau es mir mal an 
> ...

 

Das war bei mir nicht nötig, hab bloss mal das Ticket angesehen, wenn überhaupt. Einladungen hab ich dann kurz danach erhalten. Hab auch noch welche über, falls jemand braucht!

----------

## ShiVa

 habe 1  einladung

==> eine verschickt an Jockel

kontaktiert mich, am besten IwurstiQ, oder aim ... habe leider keinen suchenden mehr im thrad gefunden ... ok, ich hab auch nicht sooo fleissig geschaut ...

----------

## hoschi

Habe noch eine Einladung. Einfach anquasseln.

----------

## avalon

Ich waere auch sehr dankbar ueber eine Einladung. 

Avalon

----------

## thepi

avalon: lies mal genauer, die drei letzten Poster haben ihre Einladungen grad angeboten. PM sie doch einfach mal an!  :Smile: 

pi~

----------

## dragonos

Hi,

ich habe noch 1 Einladung zu vergeben - wer will einfach mit Realnamen und eMail-Adresse melden.

Gruß,

dragonos

----------

## mondauge

 *thepi wrote:*   

> avalon: lies mal genauer, die drei letzten Poster haben ihre Einladungen grad angeboten. PM sie doch einfach mal an! 
> 
> pi~

 

Ich hab Avalon inzwischen eingeladen, nachdem er mir seine Daten per PM geschickt hat.

Desweiteren hab ich auch noch ne Einladung zu üblichen Konditionen übrig (will heißen gegen Vor- und Nachname sowie Emailadresse)

----------

## Lenz

Irgendwie leiden wir hier an Einladungsinflation.  :Wink:  Ich hab auch immer noch eine zu vergeben...

----------

## Borgond

Hi Folks, 

auch bei mir sind wieder Einladungen eingetroffen. 

Einfach eine pn mit Vorname, Name, EMail an mich.

so long, 

   Borgond

----------

## m.b.j.

Einladungsinflation? Das bedeutet wir müssen Nachfrage schaffen, vieleicht sollten wir einfach mal in anderen Foren nachfragen wies denn da so aussieht?

----------

## xDoCx

Ich habe auch noch Einladungen über.

----------

## Kev111

ich hab auch eine über...

Edit:

War ganz schön Arbeit, aber ich habs geschaft:

AUSVERKAUFT :Cool: Last edited by Kev111 on Thu Jun 09, 2005 8:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ziu

Würde mich auch über eine freuen...

einladung erhalten, vielen dank an lenzLast edited by Ziu on Thu Jun 09, 2005 7:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lenz

 *Ziu wrote:*   

> Würde mich auch über eine freuen...

 

Dann Realname und eMail-Adresse an mich per PM!  :Smile: 

----------

## mondauge

 *Lenz wrote:*   

>  *Ziu wrote:*   Würde mich auch über eine freuen... 
> 
> Dann Realname und eMail-Adresse an mich per PM! 

 

Na.. haste deine letzte Einladung dann endlich losbekommen  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Tja, war schon ganz schön Arbeit, die unter die Leute zu bekommen. ^^

----------

## -SWO-

Hallo,

hat evtl. noch jemand eine Einladung zu vergeben, bin leider erst jetzt hinter diese Einladungsregel gekommen.

Danke

CU

EDIT:   Einladung von Kev111 erhalten!!! Danke an Kev111

Und natürlich Dank an alle die sich ebenfalls bereit erklärt hatten.Last edited by -SWO- on Thu Jun 09, 2005 9:15 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Lenz

 *-SWO- wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> hat evtl. noch jemand eine Einladung zu vergeben, bin leider erst jetzt hinter diese Einladungsregel gekommen.
> 
> Danke
> ...

 

Hab derzeit keine mehr, aber schau mal ein paar Beiträge weiter oben, da gibt es noch genug Leute die froh sind, wenn sie ihre Einladungen los sind... einfach kontaktieren!  :Smile: 

----------

## -SWO-

@Lenz:

Danke für die Antwort, habe auch schon fleißig damit begonnen PMs zu schicken  :Very Happy: 

CU

----------

## mondauge

 *-SWO- wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> hat evtl. noch jemand eine Einladung zu vergeben, bin leider erst jetzt hinter diese Einladungsregel gekommen.
> 
> Danke
> ...

 

Ich hab noch eine übrig. Schick mir einfach deinen Vor- und Nachnamen und deine Mailadresse als PM. Ich lad dich dann ein.

----------

## -SWO-

Hallo, 

habe eine Einladung von Kev111 erhalten!

Danke nochmal

CU

----------

## hoschi

Ich bin auch noch zu haben,

jung, ledig, lange beine...wer will meine einladung :/

<edit> Ich habe "Glück" noch eine vom System zugeteilt bekommen, ich habe also mehr als genügend  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Zbornikcity

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich bin auch noch zu haben,
> 
> jung, ledig, lange beine...wer will meine einladung :/
> 
> <edit> Ich habe "Glück" noch eine vom System zugeteilt bekommen, ich habe also mehr als genügend 

 

Ich hätte auch gerne eine Einladung.  :Very Happy: 

Würde dann auch zwei weitere einladen...

----------

## PF4

Hallo,

hat mir vielleicht auch noch eine...

Habs leider total verpennt....

EDIT:  Hab eine bekommen.Last edited by PF4 on Fri Jun 10, 2005 5:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mondauge

 *PF4 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> hat mir vielleicht auch noch eine...
> 
> Habs leider total verpennt....

 

wie gesagt... Vor- und Nachname sowie Mailadresse einfach per PM an einen von denen, die sich angeboten haben, ne Einladung zu verschicken...

----------

## equinox0r

und wer noch eine hat  ...  :Smile: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> und wer noch eine hat  ... 

 

Schick mir Vor- und Nachname, sowie deine Email-Addy, ich hab noch eine Einladung übrig.

----------

## Anarcho

Wer noch eine braucht soll mir ne PN mit Vorname, Nachname und Email-adresse schicken.

EDIT: nbkr eingeladen

----------

## MatzeOne

Yippie! Ich bin meine Einladungen losgeworden  :Laughing: 

----------

## Wechner

Hat jemand noch eine Einladung zu vergeben? Würde mich freuen ...

EDIT: Habe eine Einladung erhalten.

----------

## ness01

Ja, wenn jemand eine Einladung haben will, soll er sich bei mir melden. Ich habe in letzter Zeit ~ 20 pms geschrieben, mit dem Ergenis bei 15 das schon jemand schneller war...

/edit: das angebot steht nicht mehr, hab keine Einladungen mehr.

----------

## nbkr

Hallo,

dank an alle die mir eine Einladung geschickt haben. Bin damit jetzt sozusagen totgeworfen worden. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe kann ich jetzt die "überzähligen" Einladungen nicht weiterverschicken, sondern muss warten bis mir das System eigene Einladungen zuteilt. Was mach ich den jetzt mit den anderen? Verfallen lassen?

Einladung(en) dankend erhalten.

Hab jetzt auch meine 2 Systemeinladungen bekommen. Wer will: Vor- und Nachname sowie Mailadresse per PM an mich.Last edited by nbkr on Mon Jun 13, 2005 5:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wechner

Ja, verfallen lassen. Anders geht es nicht.

----------

## Siegler

Hallo,

ich würde mich über eine Einladung sehr freuen!

//edit: Eingeladen von padde. Vielen Dank!Last edited by Siegler on Mon Jun 13, 2005 1:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## defel

Hätt auch gern eine. Gabelhonz wird mich einladen, sobald er die Einladungen hat  :Smile:  Danke schonmal  :Smile: 

Einladung von  Gabelhonz erhalten, merci!Last edited by defel on Wed Jun 15, 2005 11:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gabelhonz

Jo,

thx @ ness01

Habe deine Einladung erhalten !

werde dann Defel einladen, oder wer halt noch zuviel übrig hat^^

grüße an alle

----------

## mondauge

Ich hab auch noch nen Sack voll Einladungen übrig.. Wer eine will, schreibe mir einfach ne PM.

Padde eingeladen

Redflash eingeladen

Edit: Meine Einladungen sind damit erstmal erschöpft  :Wink: Last edited by mondauge on Mon Jun 13, 2005 4:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## padde

Hallo,

nachdem ich von mondauge eine Einladung erhalten habe kann ich nun auch zwei Einladungen anbieten.

Frage: Gibt's eigentlich sowas wie einen Mitfahr-Thread? Wenn wir uns hier schon organisieren, könnten wir das doch auch noch in dieser Hinsicht tun...

Gruß, Padde.

Edit 1: Einladungen verschickt an: Siegler, Ext3rminans

Edit 2: Frage wg. Mitfahr-Thread

----------

## redflash

Danke Mondauge für die Einladung.

Sobald ich einladen kann werde ich es hier bekannt geben.

edit: zielscheibe eingeladen

Habe nun keine Einladung mehr.Last edited by redflash on Thu Jun 16, 2005 9:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## thepi

Eine Einladung hätte ich auch noch übrig (hab noch eine bekommen).

Bei Interesse: PM an mich!

edit: harald53 eingeladen

pi~

----------

## harald53

Ja, auch ich hätte sehr gerne eine Einladung.

Einladung erhalten von thepi. Danke.Last edited by harald53 on Tue Jun 14, 2005 4:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## smg

Hab noch eine EInladung => PM pls.

cheers.

----------

## dertobi123

Hier gibts auch noch eine Einladung ... Und weg  :Wink: 

Ataraxis eingeladen.

----------

## harald53

 *Quote:*   

> Hallo, habe noch eine Einladung abzugeben.
> 
> Bei Interesse, PM mit Vorname, Name und E-Mail-Adresse an mich.

 

Einladung an Robin abgeschickt.Last edited by harald53 on Wed Jun 15, 2005 2:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jtb

hat noch wer Einladungen?

----------

## Ataraxis

Einladung erhalten

AsheCorven eingeladen

Jtb eingeladen

beide Einladungen wurden angenommen, bei mir gibts nix mehr  :Wink: 

----------

## AsheCorven

will auch eine

----------

## taKKy

Habe noch 2 Einladungen (danke an harald53)

Bei Interesse PM mit Name (Vor-/Nach-) und eMail-Adressen an mich, danke....

----------

## x1jmp

 *taKKy wrote:*   

> Habe noch 2 Einladungen

 

Ich habe auch noch 3 zu verschenken.

Bei Bedarf einfach per PN melden.

----------

## Hilefoks

Habe auch noch 2 Einladungen, wer sie möchte -> PM@me.

----------

## Ext3rminans

 *Quote:*   

> Das eTicket-Programm ist ausgelaufen! Aktivierte Accounnts bleiben natürlich bestehen, aber es können keine weiteren Personen mehr eingeladen werden.

 

Das wars dann wohl  :Sad: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *Ext3rminans wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Das eTicket-Programm ist ausgelaufen! Aktivierte Accounnts bleiben natürlich bestehen, aber es können keine weiteren Personen mehr eingeladen werden. 
> 
> Das wars dann wohl 

 

Thread unstuck. Danke an alle fürs Mitmachen und viel Spaß auf dem Linuxtag  :Smile: 

----------

## jimmyknopf

Hallo da draussen, falls noch einer eine Karte hat, wäre ich echt happy noch eine zu bekommen.   :Laughing: 

michael zimmermann

michel.zimmermann (at) schrauben-jaeger (dot) de

----------

## redflash

Nicht dass wir dir keine geben würden, aber das Einladeprogramm ist abgelaufen. Du bist leider genau ein Tag zu spät.

----------

